# 6 Ways To Properly Clean Dog Ears



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

You know how important it is to clean your Chihuahua's ears. We've put together some things to remember when cleaning your dog's ears.



> Not all dogs need to have their ears cleaned. But others, especially those with floppy ears, need it done on a regular basis. Here are some important tips about how to properly clean dog ears, as well as some things you should never do.
> 
> Never use Q-Tips to clean dog ears. Just like with human ears, Q-Tips tend to pack more junk down the ear canal then it does getting it out of there. Also, you should never use alcohol or hydrogen peroxide to clean dog ears as that can be irritating. At any point of the process, if your dog yelps in pain, stop immediately, as this could be the sign of an ear infection.
> 
> Use lots of liquid to dissolve the debris and wax build up in your dog’s ears. One way to do this is to fill the ear up with the ear cleaning solution, until it overflows a bit. Rub it in by massaging under the lower part of the ear and the ear fold with your hand. This motion will make a squishy sound. Do this for about 30 seconds.


To read the all the tips, please visit PetGuide.com.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you.  I use for me and my pets Q-Tips to clean the ears. 

After reading this I went to Amazon to order the ear cleaning solution. Found one who got great reviews. Vet Solutions Ear Cleansing Solution I also ordered one for humans.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

At first I was really weirded out my vet said "no alcohol" (not even a wadded up cotton ball!?), but I've been using a cleaning solution for everyone's ears for 2 years now ever since my cocker got an infection (her only one her whole life, and she's 12... I CLEAN EARS BY GOLLY) and even though it is kind of weird to "overfill" their ears with the stuff, I just do it while they're all in the bath and I haven't had a problem since. No head shaking, no ear scratching.


----------



## FlaHuahua (Jan 10, 2014)

Luckily adult Chis don't have floppy ears so you don't have to worry so much about cleaning them.


----------

